
Open source e-commerce front end in Angular - TIJ
https://github.com/aviabird/angularspree
======
aks232
This is nice. Curious, have you checked SEO which is crucial for many
e-commerce sites given the JavaScript dependency?
[https://moz.com/blog/javascript-seo](https://moz.com/blog/javascript-seo)

~~~
TIJ
Right now we are working on the SEO support with angular universal more
updates soon.

------
pbreit
Search floats oddly on page. Would not expect the top nav to be a category
picker. Sorting doesn't seem to work. My whole screen flashes when I move from
"Save" to price. I don't really care for the spinning triangle on every page
view.

~~~
TIJ
Thanks for the feedback, we'll be working on the mobile version soon!

------
polskibus
Why would you use both redux and angular ?

~~~
RussianCow
Why not? Redux is a very good, framework-agnostic state management solution.
There is no reason you can't use it with Angular.

Edit: Contrary to what the readme says, it looks like the project actually
uses ngrx, not Redux (unless I'm missing something).

~~~
tomseldon
I like also how the README disagrees with itself several times on what tech
it's using :D

> Angular(4.2) E-Commerce front-end framework for spreecommerce

> built with ️ using Angular2, Redux

> built with ️ using Angular 5, Redux/ngrx-store 4

> Current version of Angular is latest release 4.0.0.

I don't mean to sandbag the project at all, it looks good (I haven't really
dug into it yet)! But would be nice if the README could decide on what it
actually is. :)

~~~
TIJ
Yes, I agree over time the README needs some maintenance I'll update it!
Thanks for pointing it out.

------
wisecoder
Mobile support?

~~~
TIJ
Very soon, by mid of December, we should have it ready.

